# Stickbait connection-crosslock snap or split ring?



## Glass Lund (Nov 4, 2004)

I have been removing the split ring and using a small crosslock snap to connect to my Rouge,action of the lure seems the same to me.
Cold fingers make it hard to tye knots when trying dirrerent lures to catch the eyes eye.
What's your opinion?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I always tie direct, I have had my heart broken several times with snaps and swivels. I use the palomar knot a little easier with cold hands. Also I take two rods and rig stickbait on one and jig/swimbait on the other, cuts down a little on changing. On the other side of the same coin, my father always uses a snap/swivel and matches me fish for fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allbraid said:


> I always tie direct, I have had my heart broken several times with snaps and swivels. I use the palomar knot a little easier with cold hands. Also I take two rods and rig stickbait on one and jig/swimbait on the other, cuts down a little on changing. On the other side of the same coin, my father always uses a snap/swivel and matches me fish for fish.


I have also had fish break my heart with snaps(one just last week)... And I have also switched over to the paomar,cause of cold hands and not being able to see at all.. Part of the snap failure is my fault though, I was tring to horse big saugeye on the bank with no net...... Only time I use a snap now is with a vibe.. The oval split rings that are out now are NICE to btw


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Always always use a duo lock snap. But if it comes with split ring I leave it on.
I have never had trouble with duo locks just buy quality stuff.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I started using dual lock snaps 2 or 3 years ago(mainly while using stickbaits/crankbaits)and I feel these snaps help the wobble of most stickbaits. Kind of like using a loop knot. I use fireline crystal and these snaps allow me to change baits without having to retie every time. I also wanted to add that I have never removed the split ring while using these snaps but I may have to try it now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

buck.eyehunter said:


> Always always use a duo lock snap. But if it comes with split ring I leave it on.
> I have never had trouble with duo locks just buy quality stuff.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 I will give them a chance,If thats not what I was useing already. Im not sure ill have to check out the package, But they were not cheap,thats for sure..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Never use snap rings, im all about finesse and personally don't like how a snap ring feels, almost seems to deaden the action of a lure. Not to mention i've seen at least a dozen people loose huge fish due to them breaking.

When using shallow shad raps I will tie a rapala knot:









Like to use this knot as well with stickbaits but the only downside is the eye of the lure will wear a weak spot in the line loop. Have lost numerous fish due to the line breaking in the loop (not at the knot).



Saugeyefisher said:


> The oval split rings that are out now are NICE to btw


The Oval split rings are AWESOME, lucky craft uses them on there pointers and they easily out perform standard circle split rings. Do you know where you can purchase them? Cabelas im guessing? NVM googled them real fast and a bunch of sites came up. It has been on my list of things to do to switch all my sticks/cranks over to Oval-Splits.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe im just fortunate but I have never lost a fish by having a snap open. But I always take a pair of pliers to the little bend that keeps it latched. Just bend it a bit more down, makes it more difficult to open if you go too far but its always worked for me. Also I don't use super small snaps on big beefy baits. I will usually have one rod for jigs/swims/small vibes with a small snap, and a heavier rod with a beefier snap for jerks/bigger Vib-es and lipless cranks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea aj, I seen them in my bps catologue. The x cal. Lures I use have the oval shaped.. seems most of the higher dollar cranks use them...


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember reading an article I think on here it was about using duo lock snaps for trolling cranks and making sure you put them on the right way by that I mean so it opens away from the lip if anyone remembers this maybe they could elaborate a little bit more

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been useing the cross lock snaps for over ten years and NEVER had 1 break.
I use them on all cranks,and I use BIG BAITS and can flip 3 pound bass in the boat.
Big cranks and spoons the big snaps 25 lb i think.
Reg. size and small cranks the small snap 10 15 lb.
I have had them get week at the bend from opening and closing,changing baits,but thats over 2 weeks or so and I fished 5 to 7 days a week.
The only way ones going to fail is if you try to flip a big fish,in the boat or up on the rocks useing the small snap.
IMO thats not the snaps fault,they are not made to dead lift more than a couple of #
Not talking SNAP SWIVELS, the cross lock snap.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Brownfish89 said:


> I have been useing the cross lock snaps for over ten years and NEVER had 1 break.
> I use them on all cranks,and I use BIG BAITS and can flip 3 pound bass in the boat.
> Big cranks and spoons the big snaps 25 lb i think.
> Reg. size and small cranks the small snap 10 15 lb.
> ...


They may work ok for Bass (like 3-5lbs) but I've seen a number of guys loose monster Saugeye due to snap-anything. What will happen is that big ol Eyeball (25"+) will start shaking it's entire body violently back and forth, literally throwing it's upper body one way, while throwing it's lower body the other (quite a sight to see), then they tend to change things up and go into death-roll mode, almost like a channel cat. The combination of those two moves will often dislodge the locking-prong on the snap, or break it entirely...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

acklac7
if you do not like duo-lock snaps you should try Cross-lock snaps,they are stronger and they will not open on you.

snag


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

[/URL]


acklac7 said:


> Never use snap rings, im all about finesse and personally don't like how a snap ring feels, almost seems to deaden the action of a lure. Not to mention i've seen at least a dozen people loose huge fish due to them breaking.
> 
> When using shallow shad raps I will tie a rapala knot:
> 
> ...



http://www.thenextbite.com/site_images/Canoeman-Knot.jpg
I use the canoe man knot. the tag end points back to the lure and keep the moss and grass from collecting on the knot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brownfish89 said:


> I have been useing the cross lock snaps for over ten years and NEVER had 1 break.
> I use them on all cranks,and I use BIG BAITS and can flip 3 pound bass in the boat.
> Big cranks and spoons the big snaps 25 lb i think.
> Reg. size and small cranks the small snap 10 15 lb.
> ...


As I said the snap failures I experienced whas mostly my fault,And they did not break, but opened. But I could see a larger saugeye breaking a snap(as said). Imo, Saugeye fight harder then they are given credit for. Not all the time but when you run into them feeding HARD in the right water temps they will pull/headshake/roll/dive/thrash like the best of them. And the bigger they are the more violent ther head shakes are.


----------

